# jose and carlos



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Jose and Carlos are both beggars. They beg in different areas of town.

Carlos begs for the same amount of time as Jose, but only collects about eight or nine dollars a day.

But every day, Jose brings home a suitcase full of ten dollar bills. He drives a Mercedes, lives in a mortgage-free house, and has lots of cash to spend.

"Hey, amigo," Carlos says to Jose, "I work just as long and hard as you do, so how come you bring home a suitcase full of ten dollar bills every day?"

Jose says, "Look at your sign, what does it say?"

Carlos' sign reads;

I have no work, a wife and six kids to support.


"What's wrong with that?" Carlos asks him.

"No wonder you only get eight or nine dollars a day!"

Carlos says, "Alright, so what does your sign say?"

Jose's sign reads:




I only need ten dollars to get back to Mexico


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha good one!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh crap thats a good one.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

8) That was good but the names do not match the joke because most of the bagger's i see are Veterans and there names are Bill and steve :shock: .


----------

